
The Universal Law That Aims Time’s Arrow - jonbaer
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-universal-law-that-aims-times-arrow-20190801/
======
ksaj
> Pour milk in coffee, and the eddies and tendrils of white soon fade to
> brown. In half an hour, the drink cools to room temperature. Left for days,
> the liquid evaporates. After centuries, the cup will disintegrate, and
> billions of years later, the entire planet, sun and solar system will
> disperse.

You can't go wrong with an article that moves along this quickly.

The topic at hand is something I got into just a few weeks ago in a Complexity
Explorer course from Santa Fe Institute. Amazingly interesting stuff.

[https://www.complexityexplorer.org/](https://www.complexityexplorer.org/) for
those who might be interested.

